# Dynamische Listen aus der DB holen



## delphiking1980 (9. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, ist eher kein problem und benötige keine Lösung da ich diese schon habe:

Ich habe X Listen welche aus der einer Datenbank befüllt werden jetzt ist aber zu jedem Eintrag auch ein ganz bestimmtes Bild.

Ich könnte da ich nicht immer Deployen möchte nur weil sich ein Status ändert ja das Bild mit in die Datenbank ablegen und dann dynamisch nachladen und das ganze in den Application Scope legen. 

Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## fastjack (9. Dez 2010)

Ich verstehe dich leider kaum


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

gibt es eigentlich wirklich zu jedem Eintrag ein individuelles Bild oder gibt es 5 Zustandsbilder und 1000 Einträge haben jeweils eines davon?
dann zu jedem Eintrag nur die Bild-Id/Nummer speichern und die 5 Bilder im Programm cachen und wann immer nötig zuordnen


----------



## delphiking1980 (9. Dez 2010)

es gibt zu jedem Status ein individuelles Bild.


----------

